# MenuetOS: sistema operativo desarrollado completamente en ASM



## electrodan (Ene 5, 2010)

Esto seguramente interesará:


> *MenuetOS* es un Sistema Operativo desarrollado para PC enteramente en lenguaje *ensamblador de 32/64 bits*. Menuet64 está publicado bajo una licencia privativa, mientras que Menuet32 bajo la  GPL. Menuet soporta programción en ensamblador para x86 de 32/64 bits, con el fin de crear aplicaciones mas pequeñas, rápidas, y con un menor consumo de recursos.
> 
> Menuet no tiene raíces en UNIX, como tampoco está basado en los estándares POSIX. No está basado en ningún otro sistema operativo. La meta de diseño ha sido eliminar las capas extra entre las diferentes partes de un OS, que normalmente complican la programación y crean bugs.
> 
> La estructura de las aplicaciones de Menuet no está específicamente reservada para la programación en ASM, ya que la cabecera puede ser producida por prácticamente por cualquier otro lenguaje. De todas formas, el diseño universal de programación de aplicaciones está pensado para una fácil programación en ASM de  32/64 bit. La GUI de respuesta de Menuet es facil de manejar con lenguaje ensamblador.


Traducido de http://www.menuetos.net/ por mi.
Screenshot:


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Ene 5, 2010)

Y falto esto! que me parece también interesante..
*



Noticias





 
- 01.01.2010 M64 0.92g Soporte de TV digital (DVB-T)
- 02.09.2009 M64 0.91J liberado - de sobremesa Nueva arranque (transparencia, de fondo)
- 14.08.2009 M64 0.90U lanzado - cliente HTTP interfaz gráfica de usuario mejorada y la transparencia
- 03.08.2009 M64 Reproductor de DVD/MP3 v0.20 por V. y A. Turjanmaa Mogyorosi
- 10.07.2009 fondos de pantalla y pieles M64 Nueva ventana
- 28.06.2009 M64 0.90Q liberado - Más opciones de ventana de la transparencia
- 15.06.2009 M64 0.90L lanzado - cliente HTTP mejorado
- 29.12.2007 CD disponible para descargar
- 12.08.2007 M32 0.85 liberado

Características





- Pre-multitarea preventiva con 1000Hz planificador, multithreading, ring-3 protección
- Sensible GUI con resoluciones de hasta 1280x1024, 16 millones de colores
- Libre-forma, ventanas de la aplicación transparente y personalizable, función de arrastrar y soltar
- IDE: Editor / Assembler para aplicaciones
- USB 2.0 de alta velocidad de almacenamiento, webcam, impresora y televisión y la radio de apoyo
- Pila TCP / IP y Ethernet con los controladores de bucle invertido
- Email / ftp / http / clientes de ajedrez y ftp/mp3/http servidores de
- Hard datos en tiempo real a buscar
- Cabe en un solo disquete
		
Hacer clic para expandir...

*


----------



## electrodan (Ene 5, 2010)

- Fits on a single floppy. WOW! Esto tengo que probarlo. Que mejor que en un Pentium que tengo tirado por ahí. Esta cosa tendrá servidor web?


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Ene 5, 2010)

Si. Revisa las fotos en el encabezado de la pagina y hay acceso a goog..
y mucho más..

Click..


----------



## electrodan (Feb 2, 2010)

Creo que encontré uno basado en este pero mejor: KolibríOS. Está hecho principalmente por rusos, pero también hay versión en inglés. El que quiere investigue.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Feb 3, 2010)

Suena interesante!!
Gracias por el aporte electrodan!

Click..


----------



## snakewather (Feb 10, 2010)

esto demuestra el poderio del lenguaje enzamblador aunque a la mayoria les guste mas los de alto nivel, siempre he dicho que la mejor forma de comunicacion entre humano y maquina es su lenguaje y no con interpretes...

buen aporte!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 11, 2010)

ey una ves probe ese sistema es interezante muy liviano para maquinas poco poderosas ,no se por que vercion ya ande pero yo la conosia desde ase unos años ,no me gusto,a pesar que se lenguage enssembler ,me quedo con debian ,aunque reconosco si es por aprender sirve,le voy a acer un lugarcito en mi disco y practico un poco ,me agrada el enssembler 
gracias por el aporte electrodan ,


----------



## Tomasito (Feb 11, 2010)

KolibriOS es una derivación del MenuetOS, que lo empezaron a crear cuando Menuet dejó de ser GPL si no me equivoco.
Son dos proyectos independientes, pero tienen mucho que ver porque Kolibrí salió y está basado en Menuet.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 11, 2010)

incrible lo que se puede lograr con assembler
aunque puede que cueste 100.000 veces mas que hacerlo en C

saludos


----------



## electrodan (Feb 11, 2010)

El problema es que con el ensamblador el sistema está anclado a la arquitectura para la que se escribió, por lo que, por ejemplo, si algún día quieren portar este sistema al nuevo procesador del momento (porque supongo que algún día ya no se utilizará x86) tendrían que prácticamente reescribirlo.


----------



## octavio2 (Abr 26, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> incrible lo que se puede lograr con assembler
> aunque puede que cueste 100.000 veces mas que hacerlo en C
> 
> saludos


cuesta lo mismo que hacerlo en C ,excepto si no sabes programar en ensamblador.
Y hay mas sistemas parecidos:
http://sites.google.com/site/octaviovegafernandez/octaos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 26, 2010)

una manito para un ignorante.
esto que es ??
un programa para hacer algo similar a el word ??
o para hacer lo que hace el explorer ??? 

tratenme como a un ignorante que sabe solo de valvulas.
(eso si....respeten la edad  )


----------



## electrodan (Abr 26, 2010)

Es un sistema operativo. La diferencia es que el Windows se programa en un código facil de leer y escribir, y después un programa convierte ese archivo en algo que el procesador entiende, que es el conjunto de instrucciones básico ("código máquina"). Este tipo escribió el sistema directamente en ese último código, sin pasarlo por ningún otro programa.
Generalmente se acepta que escribiendo directamente en un lenguaje que el procesador entienda se pueden hacer programas mas eficientes, que escribiendo pocas líneas y dejando que un programa automatizado (llamado compilador) las separe en varias. La diferencia es que el lenguaje C es mas práctico para hacer programas grandes como este, y que además como no se basa en el código que cada procesador entiende podés hacer que el compilador lo separe en instrucciones para un procesador como para otro.
También hay que aclarar que el Windows, por ejemplo, se distribuye en este último resultado, así que si mañana sale un procesador nuevo, al menos que MS decida compilar determinado software para ese procesador y vendértelo (ya que es el que tiene el código fuente, en C), en ese procesador Windows no va a funcionar.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 26, 2010)

hola, gracias por explicar.
pero para el usuario tiene las mismas prestaciones, mas o menos ????

yo me acuerdo que windows 98 por ejemplo andaba ok incuso con maqunas viejitas, diria yo que guardo un CD con win 98 y listo .
pero una cosa que me hizo dejar el win 98 fue que TODO a mi alrededor ya no lo soportaba y don bill ya no le daba soporte asi que fui.
no tomaba modernso ANTIVIRUS por ejemplo.

entonces, este SO hecho con asm soporta las cosas actuales ++
youtube me esta pidiendo que cambie el soft para ver videos (mozzilla por ejemplo) 
los virus los actualizan siempre .

en fin , un amigo me dice que el win 98 es para usar en una maquina en casa sin internet, solo para usar yo , sin meter cosas de afuera.

este SO es asi?? esta preparado para el cruel y exigente mundo ???


----------



## mati89 (Abr 27, 2010)

MenuetOS? es el peor sistema operativo que he escuchado
todas las aplicaciones en ASM??? sofware privativo??? sin posibilidad de leer el codigo en agun lenguaje??
virus hasta las pe****tas con posibilidad de tener millones de puertas traseras indetectables
un sistema preparado solo para eruditos que deben conocer mas de mil instrucciones ??
nah chicos la verdad que este sistema operativo no sirve
es peor que windows y mac
adjunto con este post una foto que me saque con Richard Stallman en Bahia Blanca soy el que esta al lado de camisa negra y richard es bueno el que esta al lado mio el de barba bueno este tipo es el guru del Software libre lean un poco de el vean unos video de internet y van a quedar de acuerdo conmigo 
---------------------PROMOVE LA LICENCIA GNU-------------------------------
-------------------------ELIMINATE D.M.R.------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## electrodan (Abr 27, 2010)

Fernando: esto tiene mucha menos compatibilidad con software/hardware que el Windows 98. Es decir, ¿quién va a desarrollar software o controladores para un sistema que apenas usan unos miles (y probablemente no como su sistema principal)?.
¿Virus? Te aseguro que no vas a encontrar ninguno que funcione con esto (ver párrafo anterior).
Mati89: mas allá de que este no es lugar para hacerle publicidad a Stallman, si te fijás la versión x86 de 32 bits es libre (bajo GPL).
Para usar el sistema no tenés que saber nada sobre ensamblador, solo tenés que saber copiarlo a un disquette, memoria flash o disco duro. En cuanto a tener que conocer "mas de mil instrucciones" para leer y entender el código... Para hablar, escribir o leer, tenés que conocer varios miles mas de palabras que para leer ensamblador x86, y sin embargo no he visto muchas campañas para producir un "compilador de español" para los que no quieren aprenderse el idioma.
Disculpa si me quedó medio agresivo el mensaje, no es mi intención ofender a nadie.


----------

